# Oregon



## belch (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe this is already out there but the next OSBEELS meeting is scheduled for January 9, 2007. Looks like that is when Oregon will approve NCEES list. Ugh.


----------



## ferryg (Dec 14, 2006)

I thought it sucked that PA's meeting isn't until December 20th...the second week of January is just laughable.

:tone:


----------



## belch (Dec 14, 2006)

Nothing gets done in Oregon in December. Should have waited to take the April exam. Studying all summer and waiting over the holiday is about the worst.


----------



## GCracker (Dec 14, 2006)

Might not apply to Oregon, but I don't think the board has to meet before results are sent out or approved.

Georgia board met on Tuesday of this week and won't meet again until January 23, 2007.


----------



## belch (Dec 14, 2006)

looks like the meeting was on jan 10 last year and letters were mailed on the 12th. so it looks like second week in january for oregonians. stupid system.


----------



## riedlipa (Dec 14, 2006)

The funny thing is, I just called OSBEELS and asked when the results are scheduled to be mailed. The secretary told me "not until mid-january", "because we have not recieved the scores from National, yet."

:wtf:

It makes me very angry :brick: when I hear that other boards have the scores and have at least posted them on their websites. the folowing must be true:

a. some of you bastards are lying.

b. OBEELS are bastards, and are lying.

c. NCEES plays favorites when releasing scores.

i am inclined to believe "B".

Anybody want to comment? somebody give me the straight scoop!


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Dec 14, 2006)

I am waiting for PA also....I hope it stays unitl after the first of the year...I want to enjoy not knowing for the holidays

I think NJ took the longest to return results for the April Test...


----------



## belch (Dec 14, 2006)

i totally think osbeels is lying. they have to make themselves feel important by "approving" the passing list. which won't happen until jan 9th even if they have the results now...


----------



## ferryg (Dec 14, 2006)

I think some of us are just UNLUCKY bastards. I think everyone involved with the licensing process is a bastard...I'm a bastard...everybody on the OTHER BOARD is a bastard...I think we are all bastards. I know for a fact everyone here in PA is a bastard. BASTARD BASTARD BASTARD. I just like to say BASTARD.

I think it was said best by belch above...STUPID SYSTEM


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2006)

for some reason, I feel like such a BASTARD :dunno:


----------



## ferryg (Dec 14, 2006)

We can crown you King of the Bastards if it makes you feel better.

All hail the bastard!

:bow:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm going to tell your dad...if I can find him.


----------



## ferryg (Dec 15, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ON THAT!!!

Sorry...I'm not normally as negative...I'm just starting to get burned out waiting....I'm not sure if I should start to study again for April...I guess I'm just getting nervous.

We are going on a cruise over Christmas and New Year's (which is also my birthday)....and I know I am just going to be sitting and worrying the whole time...wondering when my failure letter will be coming.


----------

